# New in Maine



## rgouette (Jun 28, 2021)

Howdy folks..
Newb to sailing, despite 6 years in the Navy.. somehow, working on medium attack bombers an aircraft carrier doesn't prepare one for handling a small watercraft..

Anyhow, I'm keeping my eyes out for my 1st boat.
I've taken my 1st lesson...loved it! 2nd coming maybe tomorrow.
I looked at a O'Day daysailer II, but it was very unkept & had broken hardware.
Almost pulled the trigger on a 19' Flying Scot, but the deck needed re-glassing...not something I really
wish to get into, as my first foray into sailing.
I'll hold off for something that just needs a little love, not a structural refurb... say there's a 22' Cat in my town for sale.... :O

Well, glad to be here, and really look fewd to learning from the ol salts!
Cheers,
Rich


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

welcome aboard! 

Well you are in Maine! (where I want to be)
Go for the 30 ft or larger, you know that's what you ultimately will want! Anyhow don't waste money on something smaller if it's going to lead you into something bigger. You can learn to sail on a big boat just as easily maybe easier, than learning on a small boat, if I'm wrong my apologies, but my 30 foot Oday was too small for me after almost 10 years and I single handed almost all the time, not being able to count on friends and family who always thought they were on a carnival ride didn't even bring a bottle of water 🤣


----------



## rgouette (Jun 28, 2021)

deniseO30 said:


> welcome aboard!
> 
> Well you are in Maine! (where I want to be)
> Go for the 30 ft or larger, you know that's what you ultimately will want! Anyhow don't waste money on something smaller if it's going to lead you into something bigger. You can learn to sail on a big boat just as easily maybe easier, than learning on a small boat, if I'm wrong my apologies, but my 30 foot Oday was too small for me after almost 10 years and I single handed almost all the time, not being able to count on friends and family who always thought they were on a carnival ride didn't even bring a bottle of water ?


30 feet! Good heavens.. noooo not me, not right now. I'm not sure a mooring is an option for me.. I'll research it thoroughly though before I give up.
Not a lot of money floating about for the luxury of a mooring or slip, to house the big boats.. Sure sounds nice though...someday
Will more than likely be a lake sailor..the mrs. isn't keen on ocean travel, so 30 ' would be wasted, in that respect, methinks.
?


----------



## Annapolitan (Feb 22, 2021)

Welcome from another new member and best of luck to you.

Just my .02 for what it's worth - +1 on deniseO30. Try to get out on some boats before you pull the trigger. I found that sailboats under sail in most waters are smaller than you think. I thought I wanted a 28 footer for my first; ended up with a 36. (Granted that's for the Chesapeake Bay). Unless you have time to burn, get a boat in best condition for your needs/wants/budget.

Cheers,

Annapolitan


----------



## rgouette (Jun 28, 2021)

Annapolitan said:


> Welcome from another new member and best of luck to you.
> 
> Just my .02 for what it's worth - +1 on deniseO30. Try to get out on some boats before you pull the trigger. I found that sailboats under sail in most waters are smaller than you think. I thought I wanted a 28 footer for my first; ended up with a 36. (Granted that's for the Chesapeake Bay). Unless you have time to burn, get a boat in best condition for your needs/wants/budget.
> 
> ...


Howdy Anna..
Thanks for the greeting 
I have to say, I'm genuinely surprised at the advice so far.,
I just assumed that folk here would advise a new fellow to start small..
One would assume that the cost of a 25 or 30 foot boat would be quite a bit more than a 14 or 19 foot day sailer..
I have yet to experience trailering, or launching a boat.
The fellow I take lessons from has a mooring, so it's just a matter of a small dinghy and rolling out to his boat, which is really nice.
He actually frowns on motors on sailboats..

at this point, I don't know what body of water I would sale on if I had a boat, so a lot of unknown, except that I fancy myself skippering a sailboat.,


----------



## Annapolitan (Feb 22, 2021)

I guess "learning" and "owning" are somewhat separate though related concepts. Learning on a smaller boat obviously has many advantages as others with much more knowledge and experience here than I can expound on. I had sailed a bit on others' boats before buying my own boat. I came to the point where I wanted a boat for bay and coastal cruising. The Chesapeake Bay makes boats smaller, which is why I ended up with larger than what I originally thought I wanted way back. If you want to learn on a boat you own, then certainly smaller (at least initially) can have many advantages. It also depends on what you ultimately want to do (which you may not know now). Many want to do nothing more than day-sailing with a trailer boat. In that case go for that if you're intent on learning on your own boat. But I know many folks who started with that who quickly realized they wanted more and then were selling what they thought they wanted to get what they realize they really want after a fairly short amount of time. Nothing wrong with trading up though. Just takes a lot of time and effort.

Cheers,

Annapolitan


----------



## rgouette (Jun 28, 2021)

Annapolitan said:


> I guess "learning" and "owning" are somewhat separate though related concepts. Learning on a smaller boat obviously has many advantages as others with much more knowledge and experience here than I can expound on. I had sailed a bit on others' boats before buying my own boat. I came to the point where I wanted a boat for bay and coastal cruising. The Chesapeake Bay makes boats smaller, which is why I ended up with larger than what I originally thought I wanted way back. If you want to learn on a boat you own, then certainly smaller (at least initially) can have many advantages. It also depends on what you ultimately want to do (which you may not know now). Many want to do nothing more than day-sailing with a trailer boat. In that case go for that if you're intent on learning on your own boat. But I know many folks who started with that who quickly realized they wanted more and then were selling what they thought they wanted to get what they realize they really want after a fairly short amount of time. Nothing wrong with trading up though. Just takes a lot of time and effort.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Annapolitan


Ahh that makes sense.
The longer term vision is not quite known yet..
I'm learning on a Cat 21
I love the sea, and thought, when I started thinking of sailing, that I'd sail around the coast.. but I'm not sure..
I have a hard time seeing myself trailering & launching for each excursion.. 
I can appreciate the "pain in the butt" factor there..
I guess I'll see where all this takes me!
I think the dream setup would be: a boat moored in a cove, and a dinghy service to shuttle me to to it!
Cheers,
Rich


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

If you are just looking at daysailing on a lake or protected bay, I see no reason not to consider a smaller boat. If it comes with a trailer, then costs will really be lower as you can avoid yard winter storage costs. If you want to do some cruising on the coast, then something bigger would be needed.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

It is of course your decision but I never considered a smaller boat until everybody started telling me get a small boat first which I did and that was 3 to $4,000 I could use for the larger boat I did eventually buy 11 months later my ODay 30, was great single-handed and it was pretty cool "showing off" as people called it but once you learn how to sail it's not hard to sail up on a mooring dock or slip! And every time somebody buys a boat, they always come with the 5-ft-itis clause lol meaning as soon as you get it you should have bought something bigger!


----------



## rgouette (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi again: a follow up for those interested... I DID buy mt 1st boat, and boy, it's been a conversation piece...(see boat identification thread)
Here she is:http://www.rich.gouette.com/i-own-a-sailboat/


----------



## Scorpioguy8 (Oct 14, 2021)

rgouette said:


> Hi again: a follow up for those interested... I DID buy mt 1st boat, and boy, it's been a conversation piece...(see boat identification thread)
> Here she is:My first sailboat! – The Goose Report


I found This boat which is made by Astron Ind. so I am just guessing that they would have others in their lineup. Saw the pics of your boat on your page with the word Astron on the inner hull but didn't see where to post under them. Here is the link to the boat I saw: Scat By Astron Ind. ShortyPen Sailboat Guide 
Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## jtsailjt (Aug 1, 2013)

rgouette said:


> Hi again: a follow up for those interested... I DID buy mt 1st boat, and boy, it's been a conversation piece...(see boat identification thread)
> Here she is:My first sailboat! – The Goose Report


Thanks for following up and showing us your new boat. Perfect size to learn on and since it’s trailerable you can explore to see where you like to sail. I just happened to see this thread, wish I’d noticed it sooner. You didn’t mention where you are in Maine. I’ve sailed extensively in eastern Maine on a Hancock county lake and from MDI to Rockland (and beyond) on the ocean so if you’re anywhere in this general area, if you PM me I’d be happy to suggest some great locations where you can launch and enjoy a nice sail. Good luck to you in all your sailing adventures!


----------



## cecilleengel (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome and enjoy the site, Rich!


----------

